# I think you guys will love this



## Rick

Live feed of an African watering hole:

*Link removed as it has been pirated*


----------



## robo mantis

i don't realy get it :?


----------



## wuwu

very neat.


----------



## Rick

> i don't realy get it :?


Whats not to get? Its a live feed of a watering hole in africa. I admit not a lot going on right now but earlier a hyena came by and in the morning all kinds of creatures were there. I think its really neat. If you don't have a high speed connection it probably won't work.


----------



## robo mantis

oh it is live? i thought it was just a video lol


----------



## Rick

Its live.


----------



## Rick

Entire herd of wildabeast in the water.


----------



## robo mantis

i was watching it is it delayed time though?


----------



## Rick

Not delayed to me. Its streaming just fine.


----------



## Rick




----------



## robo mantis

i know it streams but like did they do that like 5 minutes before we saw it?


----------



## Rick

> i know it streams but like did they do that like 5 minutes before we saw it?


Its supposed to be live but there probably is a slight delay kinda like international phone calls have.


----------



## robo mantis

i just saw rhinos, hyenas,and oxen


----------



## Justin

Warthog having a wallow!


----------



## Rick

I hear there were cheetahs there first thing in the morning.


----------



## robo mantis

?? will this be up forever or is it for a limited time?


----------



## yen_saw

This is cool. Thanks Rick!

I hope the water hole is heavily guarded or poarchers will definately be right there.


----------



## Rick

> This is cool. Thanks Rick!I hope the water hole is heavily guarded or poarchers will definately be right there.


Its on a game preserve with a tourist lodge really close.


----------



## joossa

WOW! This is one of the coolest things I have seen online!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Rick




----------



## Rick




----------



## Butterfly

LOL all I ever get to see are bugs flying past and I once saw a fish in the water. ehh its just my luck lately I suppose.


----------



## MantisDude15

i saw a shooting star


----------



## robo mantis

same here mantisdude15 i see that every time i look at it at night (may be just different things and we may just mistake them for shooting stars)


----------



## Rick

Those are moths, not shooting stars.


----------



## Shelbycsx

God this is sooo much better than some camera on the corner of some street!! :lol:


----------



## vincecater

I've pressed on it three different times and it shows a bird flying over it each consecutive time I restart the stream, therefore it must just be pre recorded...


----------



## Rick

> I've pressed on it three different times and it shows a bird flying over it each consecutive time I restart the stream, therefore it must just be pre recorded...


I have never noticed that and I have it up on my screen 24/7. It's not prerecorded.


----------



## MantisDude15

oh my bad lol, i thought they were shooting stars. moths, stars, either way it looks awesome. i still have yet to see an animal lol


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill

######?!?!!? the video you are watching has been pirated, did i just get a virus of somthing!? wheres the real thing anyways?!?!?


----------



## Rick

> ######?!?!!? the video you are watching has been pirated, did i just get a virus of somthing!? wheres the real thing anyways?!?!?


This is an old thread and I havent watched it lately. Looks like it's down. :? No viruses.


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill

lol , yeah srry bout that. Thanks for the old school post though, I found the cam after googling and spent a good chunck of yesterday watching it, very cool!


----------



## Rick

> lol , yeah srry bout that. Thanks for the old school post though, I found the cam after googling and spent a good chunck of yesterday watching it, very cool!


Whats the link to it now?


----------



## skinnylegs

now its at wavelit.com.

god,those crickets would drive you mad!!!!


----------



## randyardvark

are they crickets or cicadas?(higher pitched and really really loud!


----------



## skinnylegs

> are they crickets or cicadas?(higher pitched and really really loud


maby they are cricadas(######?)


----------



## Rick

crickets and other assorted insects. Cicadas don't sing at night I don't believe.


----------



## robo mantis

you kidding?? those things get realy annoying at night.


----------



## Rick

> you kidding?? those things get realy annoying at night.


No I am not kidding. I have never heard cicadas calling at night. I think you're confusing them with katydids or something.


----------



## wuwu

according to this site:

http://science.howstuffworks.com/cicada.htm

they do "chirp" at night.


----------



## Rick

It also states that they usually sing during the day. I can assure you that noise on the africam is not cicadas.


----------



## specy

Cicada don't make that sort of chirping noise. It is most likely crickets. You can go to 'cicada' in this link and see how they sound like.

http://www.naturesongs.com/insects.html


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Sweet. 8)


----------

